# Morgans Australian Lager - should be below 1.014?



## robfromdublin (13/1/15)

Hi all, 

So this is my second brew and a kit with the above LME and a dextrose/maltodextrin mix (can't remember the exact mix. Doh!). Anyway I couldn't get a decent original gravity reading because I think I didn't mix it well enough in the fermenter. Kept coming out at 1.065 (did 3 readings and let a bit go to waste to clear the spigot, but still 1.065). I'm putting this down to undermixing anyway, because I think that's too high a reading and I tested the hydrometer against water and it came out fine at 1.000 (so I don't think it's a dodgy instrument). 

Anyway, I pitched the yeast 9 days ago and it all started very promisingly. Four days ago it stopped bubbling through the air lock but I didn't get a chance to take a reading until Sunday (two days ago). The reading was 1.014, which I think is too high for this kit?? I took another yesterday and it was the same.

The yeast came with the kit and the shop owner said it's actually an ale yeast so I should keep the fermenter at 21 degrees, which I did. 

Should the final gravity be lower than 1.014?
If so, should I intervene by raising the ambient temperature a bit (say 23 degrees?) to kickstart anymore fermentation?
Or should I accept that fermentation is finished, bottle, and hope I don't now have a series of grenades?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## indica86 (13/1/15)

Raise it a bit but sounds like it has finished. 1014 is not too high really...


----------



## robfromdublin (13/1/15)

Thanks. I was expecting 1.008 or so for a 'lager' but maybe the maltodextrin raises the FG a bit.

Probably just worrying cause I'm new to this


----------



## nvs-brews (13/1/15)

i have found a few of my brews getting stuck lately..
This is a handy tool, http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html
will tell if you if you pitched enough or how much to buy next time..
i dont think you used enough yeast, 1065 is pretty high..

The shop owner sounds a bit of a clown... 21 is pretty high even for a ale, and nothing like what a lager yeast would be..
i wouldnt raise the temp anymore, i would test it over the next 4 days and see if it moves, if it doesnt move you should be alright to bottle..

you could raise the temp and see what happens, sounds like the yeast may have been strained already so if your worried, try that for 3/4 days and keep testing.. 

goodluck bro!


----------



## superstock (13/1/15)

The maltodextrin will raise the FG as it's nonfermetable.


----------



## robfromdublin (13/1/15)

In defence of the shop owner, the kit included an ale yeast, not a lager yeast, so the problem lies with the kit being described as an Australian Lager kit. As it contains ale yeast it should probably be called an Australian Ale Made To Taste Like Lager kit. Not quite as snappy...

I believe the 1.065 must have been an error. The calcs give me an ABV of 6.2%, when ~5% would be more appropriate. 

I'll just leave sit tight for a few days and see what happens I think. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## nvs-brews (13/1/15)

i always buy particular yeast.. often find the kit ones are like you said... just wrong!
some people put good kits together but if they use there own generic yeast, i **** that of straight away...

keep that for a cider or for other things..

should be alright tho, i moved to kegs so i havent had to worry about bombs for a while... plastic is always good if you are unsure..
bombs aint fun!!


----------



## robfromdublin (13/1/15)

Yeah I'm rapidly getting to that point too I think. Santa also gave me an Irish stout kit with the generic yeast but I think I might sack that off and research something better. From what I can gather it's an easy way to improve your brew drastically.


----------



## indica86 (13/1/15)

nvs-brews said:


> i dont think you used enough yeast, 1065 is pretty high..
> 
> The shop owner sounds a bit of a clown... 21 is pretty high even for a ale, and nothing like what a lager yeast would be..


It wasn't 1065 - based on the ingredients - and it wasn't a lager yeast.


----------



## TheWiggman (14/1/15)

Don't hate on the yeast. Ross did an excellent post here a while ago about recipes suiting the yeast. If you blame the yeast, either the wrong yeast was chosen or your recipe doesn't suit. The kit yeasts are hardier than a lumberjack's axe out of necessity but can still make good beer in the right conditions. Conversely it's easy to make bad beer with a good yeast.
If Coopers or Morgans want to make a lager kit with an ale yeast, and most home brewers like it because they think it tastes like a lager, then I can't see that they're doing anything wrong. That said, any time is a good time to learn the difference that yeast can make to beer, why not try something different on your stout? Wyeast 1084 (Guiness strain) or 1187 comes to mind.

OP, things to be wary of for a high FG -

If you're adding additional sugars above the 1kg mark with kit yeast. The yeast can only handle a certain amount of sugar and may stall early. A different yeast or more yeast may be requried.
Adding non-fermentable sugars (maltodextrin, lactose, LME which contans some non-fermentables). As above, these will not be converted to alcohol and contribute to a higher FG.


----------

